# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Блестящее решение: драгоценности для ваших ушей

## Labs

Который год подряд линейка наушников в виде драгоценных камней от компании SVEN находится на пике популярности. Модели SEB Amethyst, SEB Tourmaline и SEB Sapphire по праву считаются одним из лучших подарков для женщин. Оригинальные и яркие аксессуары – это еще одна возможность украсить себя. Бренд создал универсальную коллекцию наушников, которые можно носить каждый день с любой одеждой, включая даже самый неформальный стиль. Источником вдохновения для дизайна стали жительницы больших городов, умеющие добиваться всего своими силами, и любящие стильно и модно выглядеть.

Конструкция амбушюров гарантирует слушателю высокую шумоизоляцию от внешних источников звука. В комплекте присутствуют три пары сменных амбушюров разного размера. Их можно варьировать в зависимости от своих предпочтений и представлений об удобной эксплуатации устройства.

Оригинальный дизайн в блестящей праздничной упаковке превращает модель в прекрасный подарок. Его можно вручить любимой подруге, маме в честь праздника или просто так.

*Особенности:*

• Наушники канального типа.
• Оригинальный дизайн.
• Улучшенная система передачи звука.
• Два дополнительных комплекта сменных амбушюров.
• Подарочная упаковка.

Приобрести серию «драгоценных» наушников SEB можно в сети магазинов бытовой техники и электроники "ТЕХНО Плюс".

----------

